# Isnt this Rv lark fun?



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Apart from the small boo-boo I made when I fitted the Satellite to the RV.

everything went swimmingly well, especially when I put my glasses on and read 1/2" hole in the roof for cables and not 11/2 hole.

So, then, found the 12 volt feed for the moving it up and down motor, saw that I had a fuse blown, replaced it, and saw a smaller flash at the fuse terminal, replaced fuse, and off we went, satellite works, terrestrial ariel works, stunning.

Unfortunately, as I moved from one place to another at work, I havent got a dashboard that works. No speedo, no indicator lights, gear selector indicator. nuffink. I have got 5 x 5amp fuses blown.. 8O .....god I hope I havent stuffed up the whole dash.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

bandaid said:


> I have got 5 x 5amp fuses blown.. 8O .....god I hope I havent stuffed up the whole dash.


Impressive.

How's your fire insurance ?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Strange things these Gulf Streams

By the way do you have Dometic microwave fitted to yours?

Loddy


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Loddy, I do, and......I put a reply to your request. I go to pick up the truck in the morning, to move to another job, I'll have a look at the paperwork then, if I have a manual I'll scan it, and send it to you via a PDF emaily thingy. I'll PM you soonest one way or t'other.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Sounds like you need a grown up to supervise you on the electrical side....I always find taking the glasses off helps......except when I is driving......they don't call me Ms Magoo for nothing..lol

I hope your problem is a likkle one, maybe your m/h don't like english electrical fings...


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cant see close up without the specs.

I normall do ok with leccy bits on vehicles, what nagered me was the cortortionist positions I had to get into to see the fuse box under the dash. 

You need a neck like a snake, ( or the woman from the exorcist) and if you is just a couple of mm out when putting the fuse back..it touches another thing and blows.

I have a cunning plan however, If it doesnt work, I'll get a meet arranged with another gulfstream owner, and whilst they're not looking, I'll have the dash off them and swap it for mine...they wont notice, I shall be a stealth dashboard swapper.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am keeping away then

Loddy


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

You cant, I shall sneak up beside you in mine, and you'll never know.


----------

